# Druide--Minions oder Ele



## wildekin (8. Juli 2008)

Hallooooo

also: ich spiele jetz seit 1woche wieder d2( hatte vor 3jahren aufgehört, und mich nun entschlossen, wieder anzufangen...auch wegen dem bevorstehenden d3)
...also: auf jeden fall wollte ich mir nen druiden anfangen. weiß jetz aber nicht, wie ich den skillen soll( gestaltwandeln habe ich schonmal ausgeschlossen)...naja ich weiß net ob ich leiber auf minions skillen sollte oder elementar ( wobei bei ele ja noch die frage ob feuer oder tornado ist)

würde gerne eure meinungen hören was ihr besser findet( bzw. womit ihr gute oder schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habt)...und pls gegebenenfalls ne skillung posten xD


hoffe auf viele konstruktive antworten


mfg wildekin


----------



## pocco (8. Juli 2008)

ele, tornado .. da machst schaden, bist einer von vielen eledruis und bist beliebt.

minion .. zockt irgendwie keiner^^.. wird darum seine gründe haben.

werbär .. willst nich, hätte noch ne kleine change an sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ob das hilft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


einen Link wolltest auch: > Tornadostormer

Sonst bätter einfach da im druidenforum, wirst garantiert fündig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juli 2008)

Also zu meinen zeiten waren die Sklillungen volgendermaßen:

Entweder du warst nen Ele oder nen Gestaltwandler. Was anderes gabs nich. Mit nem Wolf hast du deine wichtigsten Sachen geskillt plus deine Irwisch Geister und nen Paar Wölfe, Raben usw. Hast aber mit der Wolf/Bär Form guten Schaden gemacht.

Als Ele natürlich Tornados usw...

mfg


----------



## wildekin (9. Juli 2008)

vielen dank schonmal für die antworten, ich denke ich werde mir nen tornado-stormer machen...aber kann mir mal pls jemand erklären, warum man tornado und ned die feuer-skills skillen sollte?


mfg wildekin


----------



## Cynyra (10. Juli 2008)

Zumindest 2 mögliche Gründe:

1. Du hast mit Tornado/Hurrican 2 in etwa gleich starke Schadensarten, wovon letztere dann auch noch passiv!! nach jeweils 1x casten bis zu 50 sek (durch reine Skillung) im Einsatz ist... also Phys./Kälte. In den Feuerfertigkeiten gibts diese Dual-Balance nicht in gleichem Maße (es gibt sie zwar, aber eben nicht so ausgewogen), was Dir auf Hell, zumindest solang Du allein unterwegs bist, aufgrund der vielen Immunen doch Schwierigkeiten bereiten dürfte. (edit: man kann in diesen Fällen natürlich auf seinen Merc setzen, aber das sollte dann auch einer mit Machtaura sein (könnte sonst dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...---> Sicherheitsverlust, da dann natürlich kein Frost/Trotz möglich)

2. Die Synergien i.V.m. den verfügbaren Punkten. Als Ele, zumindest wenn Du auch solo bestehen willst, dürfte die Zyklonrüstung unverzichtbar sein (klar, es gibt auch hier, wie stets, immer auch Spezialisten, die, zumindest nach ihren eigenen Aussagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , auch ohne super klarkommen...aber für "normale" Ele`s eben zwingend notwendig). Die Synergie der Zyklonrüstung (20P à..ich glaub 9% Schaden bzw. +2 sec Wirkungsdauer je Level zu Tornado bzw. Hurrican) wirkt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, eben nur für den Sturmbereich. Andersherum stärken beide Schadenszauber mit..waren es 7%?... zusätzlich absorbiertem Elementarschaden die Zyklonrüstung und damit Deine Überlebensfähigkeit. Um die Feuerfertigkeiten entsprechend mit allen Synergien voll auszubauen, fehlen schlicht die Punkte oder, anders ausgedrückt, man bekommt die Sturmsynergie Zyklonrüstung sowie auch das erwähnte "andersherum" quasi als Nebenprodukt "umsonst". Damit spielt sich "Sturm" vor allem in höheren Leveln wesentlich entspannter und sicherer als "Feuer". 

Alternative zur Nutzung der Rüstung: sehr sehr sehr vorsichtig spielen bzw. dauernd umfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Eine Feuervariante wars dann aber, den Riss als Hauptangriff zu nehmen. Das funktionierte auch ganz gut. Vorteil: leichteres "zielen" und man musste nicht ständig ganz so nah an die Viecher ran. Nachteil: Verlust wählbarer Synergieeffekte zumindest im Bereich der Sicherheit.

Hmm, ist doch schon ein wenig her, falls sich das eine oder andere geändert haben mag, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Zudem gibts zu dieser Thematik natürlich auch verschiedene Meinungen, ganz klar. *muss wohl auch mal wieder reinschauen*

Cyn


----------



## wildekin (10. Juli 2008)

k vielen dank...denke ich werde mir nen tornado-stormer machen
mal gucken wie das funtzt, aber was meinste damit, dass es mit riss leichter ist zu zielen als mit tornado?

mfg wildekin


----------



## Cynyra (10. Juli 2008)

Hmm, das wirst Du spätestens dann verstehen, sobald Du Deinen ersten Tornado auf die Reise geschickt hast und das anvisierte Ziel nicht sehr dicht an Dir dran steht - aber auch Felsen oder Bäume freuen sich ja mal über soviel Aufmerksamkeit *kicher*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber mal zur Erklärung: Den Riss kannst Du ziemlich exakt dahin plazieren, wo Du ihn hinhaben möchtest, sprich, dahin, wo Dein(e) Gegner ist/sind.  Der Tornado jedoch geht so seine eigene Wege (es gibt zwar eine Menge an Theorien etc., wie man seinen Verlauf berechnen und einplanen kann, aber meiner Meinung nach ist keine davon wirklich zutreffend). Je weiter Dein Ziel von Dir entfernt ist, desto schwerer wird es mit dem Tornado zu treffen sein (denn dieser geht alles andere als geradeaus...vielmehr bewegt er sich meist in allen möglichen Kurvenflugbahnen). Aber keine Angst, so nach und nach kann man es in etwa abschätzen und auch entsprechend gut treffen. Zumal ja gerade für den Sturmdruiden im Allgemeinen gilt: Mittendrin statt nur dabei! (was man sich aufgrund Max-Zyklon + Synergie und viel viel Leben auch erlauben kann).

Cyn

edit: Achja, den Kleinen nicht so schnell aufgeben! Der wird erst ab LvL 24 stark und stärker. Davor ist er elend schwach, hat keinen vernünftigen Angriff (Arktiswind? hihi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und muss sich so lala durchschlagen. Aber dann.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildekin (11. Juli 2008)

k vielen dank..ist schon lvl 18 xD..is aber echt shwer zu lvln -.-

vielen dank nochmal 


mfg wildekin


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2008)

> k vielen dank..ist schon lvl 18 xD..is aber echt shwer zu lvln -.-



Falls du im Singleplayer spielst solltest du beim leveln "/players 8" eingeben, damit setzt du das Spiel auf das niveau von 8 Spielern hoch, entsprechen kriegst du deutlich mehr Exp.


----------



## Cynyra (18. Juli 2008)

Naja, grundsätzlich hast Du damit natürlich recht, nur in diesem Fall....
Das Dumme an der Sache ist ja, das sich die HP der Viecher auch entsprechend erhöht. Leider hat der Sturmdruide bis lvl 24 so seine Probleme mit dem Umschubsen. Kein guter Angriff, bißchen Tiere und Ranke.... er haut noch direkt auf den Monsterlein herum und will natürlich nicht nur wegen dieser paar Level unnütze Sachen wie Geschicklichkeit großartig skillen. Auch zusätzliche Punkte (mehr als je 1) in den Herbeirufungsbaum wirken jetzt sehr verlockend, sind aber später verschenkte Punkte, die woanders fehlen. Soll heissen, mit /players8 bekommt er dann ab 20 gar nix mehr tot bzw. braucht ewig für jedes Viech. Das ändert sich dann aber mit 24 bzw. spätestens mit 30, dann gehts auch mit /players8 sehr sehr gut.

Cyn


----------



## Gorbazgormson (18. August 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich hab mir auch n Dudu auf Vorbereitung zu D3 gemacht. Einfach weil ich vorher noch nie Dudu gespielt hatte.

nun stehe ich mit Level 30 (Werbär) vor Diablo, habe als Begleiter eine Amazone mit Eispfeilen und nicht die Spur einer chance den Typen zu knacken.

Hat da wer von euch Tipps wie das trotz allem zu schaffen sein könnte ohne einen neuen Char hochzuziehen.

PS: wie kann ich die großen rosa Tränke brauen (mit dem Würfel), bisher hab ich keine brauchbaren Rezepte finden können. ( könnte auch sein das ich zu blöd dafür bin)


----------



## Avoran (20. August 2008)

Hi Gorbazgormson,

zu dem Druiden kann ich dir leider keine Tipps geben, da ich ihn selbst nicht gut genug kenne.

Für den Horedrimwürfeln stehen hier viele Rezepte. Die Seite ist allgemein auch so ziemlich die beste, wenn du etwas über Diablo wissen möchtest.

Grüße
Avoran


----------



## Gorbazgormson (21. August 2008)

Danke Dir,

 3 Regenerationstränke = 1 voller Regenerationstrank

Werde ich probieren


----------



## ReVert (24. September 2008)

mach ele dudu 

mit tornado

eq:

kopf: jalas
rüstung: eni (enigma=rätsel)
waffe: hoto ( heart of the oak= herz der eiche)
waffe 2: cta(call to arms=ruf zu den waffen)
füsse: sandstorms
handschuhe: magierfaust(mages)
gürtel: arach(arachnid)
amu: maras
ringe; 2 soj (stein von jordan)
schild: spirit=geist runenwort : tal thul ort amn


im inventar nen gutes anni ne dudu torch und 9 ele sks


----------

